# Apartment hunt with my girl.



## andraia (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm sorry ahead of time if this is not in the appropriate section...

A while back, my ex had bought me a German Shepherd puppy as a belated Christmas gift. Rather, against my wishes. Now, do not get me wrong - I LOVE German Shepherds. I grew up with one and she was the best dog. The problem was, we were having issues, and I wasn't sure if we'd be actually make it as a couple. I didn't want to bring a dog into that, and then have 'kid' custody battles. Never the less, I have grown to love her immensely. I've invested time into her socializing, puppy classes, and exercise. Shortly after he brought her home, we split up. He agreed I should take her since she was a gift to me, and went to my parents' house, where I've been currently for the past few months. Financially it is more sound, but they don't have a fenced in backyard which I had at the other house. She gets a walk/jog twice daily, and when permitted we go to the puppy park. 

Even so, I'm still attending school and have been looking for an apartment closer to the campus with a dog park nearby. It's been nearly impossible to find an apartment that allows for German Shepherds in Florida. Or if they do allow them, it's a weight limit 70lbs tops. Well... she's 65 now at 8 months. I imagine she'll exceed that once she fills out some more. I've been ripping my hair out trying to find a place. If worst comes to worse, I'll just stay at my parents house and continue to commute to school. Wherever I go, she will certainly go. I would leave her with my parents, because they love dogs - but they're not active enough for her. Their golden retriever is a good playmate, but doesn't have her energy level. She's one of those dogs that likes constant stimulation. 

Has anyone else had such difficulty? I never really thought of German Shepherds as an 'aggressive' breed. Cautious and protective, absolutely, but not needlessly aggressive - especially if properly trained and socialized.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, I so feel for you and your girl! A similar thing happened to a friend of mine years ago. I told him, "It's not a gift if you have to punch air holes in the box. It's emotional manipulation."

Like you, he kept the dog after the break-up and has been committed to him ever since. Good for you!

I spent about 6 months looking for an apt in DC for me and my GSD. I ended up renting a condo from a private owner because the big apartment companies had breed restrictions. It's an insurance thing, and they almost never make exceptions.

If I were you, I'd go with the places that allow GSDs, even if they have 70lb weight restrictions. It sounds like your girl will top out in the 70-80 lb range, and as long as she is well-behaved, they aren't going to kick you out for it. A lot of Goldens and Labs look like they're over 70 lbs (often, they are simply overweight, but that's a whole other issue), at least they were in my old building, and no one said anything. 

The weight limit is very difficult to enforce unless the violation is egregious, and even then, landlords want to keep good tenants and may overlook it. Unlike the breed restrictions, the weight limit is usually not an insurance issue, it's a building policy. It's also really hard to prove unless someone is weighing your dogs at the door, like you're about to board a plane. 

So, it's still a risk, but one I'd be willing to take if I were you. You just have to be a perfect tenant, make sure your pup has excellent manners, and you should be fine. 

Then you can work on getting her Canine Good Citizen certificate and other obedience titles -- those things can also go a long way to convince a landlord that you are a good and responsible dog owner. Try searching the forum for "apartment" and see what comes up. That's what I did and it was really helpful.

PS. Welcome to the forum! What's your dog's name?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Where is Fl do you live? I live in Gainesville and I know a property management group that owns half the apartments here that doesn't have breed restrictions. And they have apartments in Tallahassee. I've also come across the many that don't.


I've also had luck looking on Craigslist.


----------



## andraia (Dec 6, 2011)

SitUbuSit said:


> I spent about 6 months looking for an apt in DC for me and my GSD. I ended up renting a condo from a private owner because the big apartment companies had breed restrictions. It's an insurance thing, and they almost never make exceptions.


I'm afraid condos or anything close to that would be out of my price range. 

And her name is Bella - no correlation with the Twilight movies. "Bella Vita" is the name of my favorite Italian restaurant. Shortly after, I wanted to change her name because everyone and their dog had a girl named Bella, but she already knew her name by then. 

@I_Love_My_Mikko

I'm looking for around the UCF area.

I haven't tried Craigslist. I'll have to give that a look.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Definitely try Craigslist! Also, let friends know that you're looking for GSD-friendly housing. Ask people to keep an eye out for places that are within your price range. If you can afford to be patient, you could find a great place and a great deal that way.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Apartments.com | Find Apartments for Rent, Houses, Condos and Townhomes | Rental Listings


----------



## andraia (Dec 6, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Apartments.com | Find Apartments for Rent, Houses, Condos and Townhomes | Rental Listings


I've checked a few of those out already... They all pretty much had "Breed Restrictions", which my girl gets lumped up into. =/


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I wouldn't worry much about the weight restrictions. Ours was 50# and Koch was around 90# - plenty of larger dogs in the Apt complex too. Just find one that allows for GSD and see if the MGMT will allow it.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a bummer. I would definitely talk to friends that live in apartments and see if they currently live in or have ever lived in an apartment complex that allows dogs and then go from there. I feel yah. I had a problem finding an apartment for Sasha and I. Between finding a rent I could afford and then some crazy pet policies (my favorite was the pay per pound per month....so I would have ended up paying between $800-900 a year for my well behaved/housebroke dog, but someone with a little dog, regardless of behavior/training could be paying $120? I think not). When I finally found a place though it's been great. My land lord is awesome and I pay $400 for however long we live here. Keep looking, there's some great places out there; it just takes time and usually a bit more money. I don't know what prices are like in FL but I'm paying $575 a month, all utilities included plus the $400 pet fee. I'll probably be here until Aug. of 2012 so the pet fee will end up being roughly $17 a month. Not too bad. Keep on lookin'!

Also just wanted to say that it's great that you're so committed to the dog even though you weren't initially planning on a dog. She's got a good mommy


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

I am going through this also with my boy here in Boise. Luckily for me my landlady now loves Stoli and is willing to help me find a new place (I have roommates on my own ready to fly solo now lol). 

Here's a few tricks tom try def look at craigslist as people who rent out their own homes tend to be on there and be more relaxed, if it allows dogs let them know you have one and then show up with your dog before you t,ell them the kind as they have a chance to get a first impression based on the dog and not the Breed....ask other owners of bigger dogs and of bully breeds see if they know of areas and management companies who take GSD and bigger dogs.... And then be patient it's tedious but like you I will not go anywherestoli isn't allowed. Good luck!!


----------



## andraia (Dec 6, 2011)

It helps a lot to know I'm not the only one who at least had a bit of difficulty finding a place that will work for both Bella and I. 

Still on the hunt!


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I actually found my rental back when we were looking for a place to rent with our 50 lb aussie. Most places in town wouldn't take a dog over 30-40 lb. As it happened, a brand new dog-friendly complex was opening up that accepted two dogs of any size with just a couple breed restrictions, not including GSD's. We were one of the first people to move in. I also found that place via Craigslist.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

my apartment complex has a 20 lb restriction, but i was able to talk them into allowing her... if you can sell her as an awesome dog, and let them meet her, it should be a good result... good luck! keep us updated!


----------



## Brown314 (Jun 18, 2010)

Actually the apartment I just moved into in Charlotte, has a 85 weight limit along with German Shepherds, Pit Bulls (all of those "aggressive" breeds) restrictions. Of course I have a Dutch Shepherd, so when I applied, of course I got accepted and I asked about the pet deposit, and they told me it was $500.00 along with vet records, well of course on my vet records it says Dutch Shepherd, so I told the management that he was a Dutch Shepherd, and management had never heard of them (of course lol). Well I told them that he was like a German Shepherd, just different colors and most of the time a little smaller then German Shepherds, and at 1 year old he weighs 60 pounds. Management looked right at me, and told me bring in the deposit and bring in your dog, we actually allow German Shepherds (and the senior manager there) looked straight at me and said I own 2 of them and they are the nicest dogs ever, I usually bring them in here, so if your dog is sweet then I don't care what kind of dog you have. 

So morale of the story is, sometimes all you have to do is ask...and if you have the money for the deposits up front and usually I always pay the first month's rent when I move into a new place (just one less thing to worry about), they usually don't care what kind of dog you have as long as its trained and sweet.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

Or apartment changed their policy while we were living there and had to move. We got a house so it worked out, but it was a pain.


----------

